# My pups - 12 days old



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Here are some updated pics... 12 days old today. Eyes just about open!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG!! What Adorable little love bugs!!!


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

That is posing a problem! I just want to keep all of them! It is so hard. I fell asleep with them all nuzzled around me last nite. They are such love bugs!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh just keep them all!!! I don't think I would be able to give them up 
They are so adorable :love5:

Where was the cuteness overload warning!!!


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

Darling little ones! I would have to keep them all too!
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG they are all so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Gorgeous little sweethearts!!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww what sweet babies.   They look so sleepy and cute.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Tammie_B said:


> Here are some updated pics... 12 days old today. Eyes just about open!


 
you can see a HINT of blue eyes in this lil guy/girl :love10: can't wait to see this one grow!


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Awww they are so cute and sweet! Are they going to be longcoats or smooths?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Jamoka's Jem said:


> you can see a HINT of blue eyes in this lil guy/girl :love10: can't wait to see this one grow!


 
OMG I just love this one....:love1: 

Gorgeous puppies.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Cuteness overload!!!

I would never get anything done with that many around. 
I have a hard enough time tearing myself away fron the 1 five week old we have. 

*hmmm... * your in Massachusetts, I'm in Maryland,
Lets see I could drive up in what? 10 or 11 hours? to get that little boy with the white markings on his head . LOL


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

They are just precious! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

What little cuties!!! Love the little blue puppy


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Tammie_B said:


>


ok i want details on these 2, i must have missed the origional post, so sexes, weights, ect..
OMG, i want the bluetri parti! thats not fair, and im only in ct too, im only a few hours from you!


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

The blue with white markings on head is a boy. He was the third born. He was born at 5.1 oz. He is the beast weighing 13.5 oz @ 2 weeks old. His name is Maverick. My best friends are taking him.

The other blue is my girl, Bailey. She was born at 4.1 oz. She is now the smallest of the bunch @ 9.5 oz (2 weeks old).

The smallest born was the fawn. He was born at 3.8 oz. He looks just like Mom.

The black male and female with white markings are now looking like tri-colors. They have some brown markings on their face and are just beautiful.

They are smooth-coats. Dad weighs 5 lbs and Mom weighs 6.4 lbs.

They are just delightful  !


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

Oh My so close I can smell puppy breath! Darling darling little ones!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

They are sooo cute! I wish that I lived closer, and that I could have another chi


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

D'aww they look so snuggly wuggly and soft and I WANT ONE xD


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They are so adorable and cute. Yes, keep them all.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow, they are gorgeous :love5:


----------

